# 960Pro RAPID mode not supported?



## xkm1948 (Oct 15, 2017)

Just realized that RAPID mode cannot be turned on for the 960 Pro? Is this normal? Is it because it is used as the OS drive?


----------



## Lubna (Oct 15, 2017)

It is normal; NVM does not support rapid mode


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 15, 2017)

Rapid mode is a gimmick anyway. Dont waste your time


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 15, 2017)

It's not a gimmick, it does work. The thing is, it really only makes sense on SATA drives where you can't go past 550MB/s. On M.2 NVMe drives, it's kinda already as fast as you're with the RAPID Mode enabled on a SATA drive.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 15, 2017)

With 128GB of RAM I'd use primocache not rapid mode anyway.


----------



## BMfan80 (Oct 15, 2017)

It didn't work on 950 Pro or 960 Evo either.
It is normal.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 15, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> View attachment 93031
> 
> Just realized that RAPID mode cannot be turned on for the 960 Pro? Is this normal? Is it because it is used as the OS drive?



Doesn't work on NVMe, you don't need it anyway, already fast as possible.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Rapid mode is a gimmick anyway. Dont waste your time



It is useful on slow SATA controllers and motherboards without SATA 3.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 15, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> It's not a gimmick, it does work. The thing is, it really only makes sense on SATA drives where you can't go past 550MB/s. On M.2 NVMe drives, it's kinda already as fast as you're with the RAPID Mode enabled on a SATA drive.



Works as in makes the benchmark scores higher. It's nothing more than a RAM cache , after you exceed it's limit as you copy files back and forth it will becomes just as slow as the SSD. Not to mention you also run into the risk of data loss and corruption if the system shutdowns unexpectedly.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 15, 2017)

I think you're gonna see your RAM in need of SSD space a lot more often than you'll ever see your NVME SSD need your RAM bandwidth. Well ,not with 128GB, but most of us run 16GB of RAM. We'll see what those nvme drives can do when pci-e 4.0 hits.


----------

